# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  فقط یه ماه مونده!!!!!!

## javadzz

سلام بچه ها
من تا حالا که یه ماه مونده به کنکور هیچی نخوندم
معدل نهایی پارسالمم خیلی کم شده 
تنها کاری که کردم اینه که دینی پیش رو تموم کردم :Yahoo (17): 
ولی میخوام از همین امروز با قدرت شروع کنم  :Yahoo (16): 
به نظرتون امیدی هست ؟؟
من که خودم خیلی نگرانم  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101): 
لطفا کمکم کنید.

----------


## azem

بستگی ب  هدفتون داره
به تاپیک زیر برو و مباحث مهمتر رو انتخاب کن بخون
کنکوربه روایت آمار وارقام

----------


## zahra777

فقط بخون 
نا امید نشو 
بخدا پشت کنکور بمونی رتبه ی یکو تقدیمت نمی کنند باید کلی سختی بکشی کلی خونه نشینی و...
بخدا بخونی ممکنه رتبه ات خوب بشه اصلا بری دانشگاه 
انقدر به رشته و درصد فک نکن

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

اگه اراده باشه، غیر ممکن معنایی نداره
شروع کن و به خدا توکل کن، انشاالله میتونی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## -AMiN-

*تو که خوبی ، من میخوام چهار صبح قبل کنکور پاشم بخونم : )))
ر.ا: بخونی نخونی زمان میره بتونی نتونی هم همینطور انتخاب با خودت
شد شد نشد هم ...*

----------


## Petrichor

فرصت باقیمونده رو از دست نده . کنکور 96 دیگه‌هرگز‌ بر نمیگرده !

----------


## va6hid

تایپک چه روحیس  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## sahelam

زیست 100زده؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (117): افریییییییییییین بهش :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mahdi2015

> فرصت باقیمونده رو از دست نده . کنکور 96 دیگه‌هرگز‌ بر نمیگرده !


 :Yahoo (21):  زیست غلط داشت داداش این چطوری سوالات غلط هم درست زده  :Yahoo (112): 
افشار مشاوره رایگان و کار خوب زیاد میکنه ولی دروغ هم زیاد میگه
معلومه الکیه ... بخدا صفر صفر روزی 25 ساعت  :Yahoo (4): هم بخونه 12000 نمیشه ترازش (منظور الانه که یه ماه مونده ب کنکور) 
الان یه عده میان میگن چرا نا امید میکنی مردمو و فلان اما یه کم منطق هم خوبه من میگم اگه یکی از الان بخونه پزشکی میتونه بیاره اگه خییییلی تلاش کنه ولی نه اینکه صفرصفر بیاد و 12000 یعنی پزشکی کلان شهر بشه

----------


## Petrichor

> زیست غلط داشت داداش این چطوری سوالات غلط هم درست زده 
> افشار مشاوره رایگان و کار خوب زیاد میکنه ولی دروغ هم زیاد میگه
> معلومه الکیه ... بخدا صفر صفر روزی 25 ساعت هم بخونه 12000 نمیشه ترازش (منظور الانه که یه ماه مونده ب کنکور) 
> الان یه عده میان میگن چرا نا امید میکنی مردمو و فلان اما یه کم منطق هم خوبه من میگم اگه یکی از الان بخونه پزشکی میتونه بیاره اگه خییییلی تلاش کنه ولی نه اینکه صفرصفر بیاد و 12000 یعنی پزشکی کلان شهر بشه


آره واقعيتش من خودمم ديدم تعجب كردم  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (114): 
به هر حال انشالا هركي هرچقد تلاش كرده و ميكنه نتيجه بگيره

----------


## sahelam

> زیست غلط داشت داداش این چطوری سوالات غلط هم درست زده 
> افشار مشاوره رایگان و کار خوب زیاد میکنه ولی دروغ هم زیاد میگه
> معلومه الکیه ... بخدا صفر صفر روزی 25 ساعت هم بخونه 12000 نمیشه ترازش (منظور الانه که یه ماه مونده ب کنکور) 
> الان یه عده میان میگن چرا نا امید میکنی مردمو و فلان اما یه کم منطق هم خوبه من میگم اگه یکی از الان بخونه پزشکی میتونه بیاره اگه خییییلی تلاش کنه ولی نه اینکه صفرصفر بیاد و 12000 یعنی پزشکی کلان شهر بشه


پزشکی میتونه بیاره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (113):

----------


## mahdi2015

> پزشکی میتونه بیاره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


والا اگه اینو نمیگفتم یه سری قیام میکردن چرا نا امید میکنین ملت رو ...

----------


## the best dream

بزرگترین اشتباه اونی که الان میخواد شروع کنه اینه که بیاد از بقیه بپرسه میتونم یانه,فک کنید رستگار رحمانی ۴ ماه مونده به کنکور میومد میزد به نظرتون میتونم تو۴ ماه رتبه یک دو رشته بشم؟باور کن فقط بعد از ساعت دوازده و ده دقیقه روز جمعه ١۶ تیر دیگه فرصت شروع و جبران نیست...به این فکر کنین اگه تو این مدت کوتاه به چیزی که میخواین برسین،کاری انجام دادین که تاحالا تعداد کمی تونستن انجام بدن،این یعنی شما خاصین واون باوری که بدست میارین نسبت به خودتون تا آخر عمر شمارو نسبت به بقیه متمایز میکنه...درسته که کار آسونی نیست باید خیلی درس بخونین و به حرفای ناامیدانه کسی گوش ندین...ارزششو دارن از الان شروع کنید..نتیجه تلاشتونو میبینین حتما :Yahoo (83):

----------


## sahelam

> بزرگترین اشتباه اونی که الان میخواد شروع کنه اینه که بیاد از بقیه بپرسه میتونم یانه,فک کنید رستگار رحمانی ۴ ماه مونده به کنکور میومد میزد به نظرتون میتونم تو۴ ماه رتبه یک دو رشته بشم؟باور کن فقط بعد از ساعت دوازده و ده دقیقه روز جمعه ١۶ تیر دیگه فرصت شروع و جبران نیست...به این فکر کنین اگه تو این مدت کوتاه به چیزی که میخواین برسین،کاری انجام دادین که تاحالا تعداد کمی تونستن انجام بدن،این یعنی شما خاصین واون باوری که بدست میارین نسبت به خودتون تا آخر عمر شمارو نسبت به بقیه متمایز میکنه...درسته که کار آسونی نیست باید خیلی درس بخونین و به حرفای ناامیدانه کسی گوش ندین...ارزششو دارن از الان شروع کنید..نتیجه تلاشتونو میبینین حتما


عالی :Yahoo (83):

----------


## lily7

از بچه های اینجا نپرس . از خودت بپرس ...
من یه دوستی داشتم وقتی همه ناامید میشدن کتابش رو باز میکرد و توی زمان کم حسابی درس میخوند . اون موقع ها فرقی با ما نداشت اما الان خیلی موفق شده . ما درس رو حذف میکردیم و اون شروع میکرد به خوندن ... هیچوقت هم نمیپرسید به نظرتون قبول میشم !
همین الان شروع کن . یه شروع پر قدرت . از هیچی هم نترس .

----------


## sahelam

> والا اگه اینو نمیگفتم یه سری قیام میکردن چرا نا امید میکنین ملت رو ...


تلاش میخواد اونم خیلیییییییییییییی :Yahoo (117):

----------


## reza2018

> زیست غلط داشت داداش این چطوری سوالات غلط هم درست زده 
> افشار مشاوره رایگان و کار خوب زیاد میکنه ولی دروغ هم زیاد میگه
> معلومه الکیه ... بخدا صفر صفر روزی 25 ساعت هم بخونه 12000 نمیشه ترازش (منظور الانه که یه ماه مونده ب کنکور) 
> الان یه عده میان میگن چرا نا امید میکنی مردمو و فلان اما یه کم منطق هم خوبه من میگم اگه یکی از الان بخونه پزشکی میتونه بیاره اگه خییییلی تلاش کنه ولی نه اینکه صفرصفر بیاد و 12000 یعنی پزشکی کلان شهر بشه


احتمالا منظورش از صفر یه چیزی در  حد 6000(قلمچی) بوده :Yahoo (21):

----------


## kurdish boy

> تلاش میخواد اونم خیلیییییییییییییی


اقا دوتا از دوستان بنده تلاش خوبی کردند ولی پشت کنکور موندند ولی تهش زیاد ناراحت نشدند نتیجه تلاش دو هفته ای خودشونو دیدن گفتن ما که با دوهفته خوندن اینطور پیشرفت کردیم پس یه سال درس بخونیم چه میکنیم خلاصه الان ترازشون رفته بالا الان یکیشون ترازش 6200 اون یکی 6700در قلم چی حالا در این دوهفته مونده به کنکور یکی شون که در عمرش بیشترین درصد ریاضیش 10 درصد اینا بود دو هفته مونده به کنکور نشست روزی شش ساعت ریاضی میخوند با یه عمومی ازرو خط ویژه ریاضی میخوند کنکور 95 تجربی ریاضی رو 48 درصد زد هم خودش هم بقیه خر کیف شدن از این درصد یکی  دیگه از دوستام در دو هفته مونده به کنکور دینی رو پیوسته میخوند با بقیه دروس بعضی روزا سه درس دینی میخوند بعضی روزا دو درس تهش دینی کنکور95 رو 80 زد هیچ کدوم قبول نشدن اما ناراحت نشدن بیشتر به تلاش خودشون افتخار میکردن حالا در یه ماه میشه یانه بستگی  به طرف داره شاید شد شاید نشد اگه نشد چیزی از دست ندادی اگه شد به خودت افتخار میکنی..

----------


## m.e.a

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط banker


فرصت باقیمونده رو از دست نده . کنکور 96 دیگه‌هرگز‌ بر نمیگرده !
فایل پیوست 71113


این صد زدنش منو کشته!!!!









_

----------


## hamed_habibi

ی بار رفته بودم دانشگاه بهشتی ی پسره بود از رتبه های سال 90 بهم ی جمله گفت ...گفتش ک وقتی از کنکور بیای بیرون میفهمی واقعا نیاز مند اونهمه بالا پایین پریدن خودکشی نداشت....دقت کن خیلیا ک نتیجه میگیرن مطالعه ثابت دارن و ب شکست یا پیروزی فکر نمیکنن پس تلاش کن ...تهش اینه نمیشه ولی چیزی ک ازدست ندادی

----------


## hamed_habibi

د..من ایشون میشناسم با موسسه حرف اخرم کار میکنه چرا دیگران ندیده قضاوت میکنید...ی کارنامه بود ک اغلب دروس 100زد بو.د من تو موسسه حرف اخر دیدمش با پکای اونا جلو میاد...

----------


## Chandler Bing

تیتر تاپیک چه ترسناکه  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## uouo

اووووووووووووه ی ماه مونده :Yahoo (94):

----------


## sahelam

> اووووووووووووه ی ماه مونده


واو چه زیاد :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## sahelam

> تیتر تاپیک چه ترسناکه


دقیقاااا فقط استرس وارد میکنه :Yahoo (31):

----------


## uouo

> واو چه زیاد


10 روز اول ...سال اولو دومو ببند :Yahoo (105): 
10 روز دوم...سال سوم :Yahoo (105): 
10 روز سوم...سال چهارم رو ببند :Yahoo (94): 
این میشه 30 روز...5 6 روز مونده هم بزا واس مرور :Yahoo (94):

----------


## sahelam

> 10 روز اول ...سال اولو دومو ببند
> 10 روز دوم...سال سوم
> 10 روز سوم...سال چهارم رو ببند
> این میشه 30 روز...5 6 روز مونده هم بزا واس مرور


واقعا مرسیی به خاطر برنامت :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Cat

> 10 روز اول ...سال اولو دومو ببند
> 10 روز دوم...سال سوم
> 10 روز سوم...سال چهارم رو ببند
> این میشه 30 روز...5 6 روز مونده هم بزا واس مرور


 :Yahoo (39):  خودت میتونی اجراش کنی؟ :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Farhadmed96

> فرصت باقیمونده رو از دست نده . کنکور 96 دیگه‌هرگز‌ بر نمیگرده !
> فایل پیوست 71113


تو۲۰روز زیست100 زده
قورباقه هم ابوعطا میخونه
دلفینام پرواز میکنن

----------


## mina_77

> زیست غلط داشت داداش این چطوری سوالات غلط هم درست زده 
> افشار مشاوره رایگان و کار خوب زیاد میکنه ولی دروغ هم زیاد میگه
> معلومه الکیه ... بخدا صفر صفر روزی 25 ساعت هم بخونه 12000 نمیشه ترازش (منظور الانه که یه ماه مونده ب کنکور) 
> الان یه عده میان میگن چرا نا امید میکنی مردمو و فلان اما یه کم منطق هم خوبه من میگم اگه یکی از الان بخونه پزشکی میتونه بیاره اگه خییییلی تلاش کنه ولی نه اینکه صفرصفر بیاد و 12000 یعنی پزشکی کلان شهر بشه


مسلمه
منه پشت کنکوری رو حرف شما قسم میخورم
معجزه که نمیشه کرد

اما روایتی وجود داره که دانش اموزای خیلی تلاشگر این دمه اخری میخان خودشون رو در زمره ی کسانی قرار بدند که دیر شروع کردند اما نتیجه ی خوب گرفتند....
عده ای فکر میکنند با این حرکت باهوش تلقی میشن..... :Yahoo (5): 

انشالله خداوند ابتدا همه ی بیماران روحی و سپس بیماران جسمی را شفا دهد :Yahoo (16):

----------


## uouo

> واقعا مرسیی به خاطر برنامت


قابل نداش..درراه خداس :Yahoo (94):

----------


## uouo

> خودت میتونی اجراش کنی؟


مگ سخته؟ :Yahoo (94):

----------


## sahelam

> قابل نداش..درراه خداس


اجرت با خدا :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Cat

> مگ سخته؟


ن اصلا  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Cat

> مسلمه
> منه پشت کنکوری رو حرف شما قسم میخورم
> معجزه که نمیشه کرد
> 
> اما روایتی وجود داره که دانش اموزای خیلی تلاشگر این دمه اخری میخان خودشون رو در زمره ی کسانی قرار بدند که دیر شروع کردند اما نتیجه ی خوب گرفتند....
> عده ای فکر میکنند با این حرکت باهوش تلقی میشن.....
> 
> انشالله خداوند ابتدا همه ی بیماران روحی و سپس بیماران جسمی را شفا دهد


 :Yahoo (21):  آمین

----------


## uouo

> اجرت با خدا


 :Yahoo (94):

----------


## uouo

> ن اصلا


 :Yahoo (94):

----------


## masoomejaliliyan

من نمیگم الان از صفر صفر میشه زیست 100زد اما میگم میشه وضع رو خیلی بهتر کرد ب خودم گفتم دیگه تو انجمن ننویسم اما همونطور ک حرفای بعضیا ب من انگیزه میده گفتم شاید حرفای منم ب چند نفر انگیزه بده .....راستش من خیلی تو درسا عقب بودم و هنوزم هستم اما الان وضع بهتری دارم
کافیه بدونین برای هر درس چطور بخونین کمو بیش همه ازمون شرکت کردیم شاید خیلی جاها نرفتیم خیلی جاها دوتا یکی کردیم و  کلی دفترچه تو قفسه کتابها برا یادگاری گذاشتیم 
اما من یه پیشنهاد میدم برای من ک جواب داده
بیاین یه نگاه ب بودجه بندی ازمونا بندازین مثلا ازمون گاج نوشته ازمون اول درس یک پیش + درس 1تا سه دوم ....کلا میشه 4درس روزی دوتا درسشو بخونین بعد دو روز قسمت معارف اون ازمونو از خودتون امتحان بگیرین قشنگ میفهمین کجاها رو بلد نیستین یادتون رفته 
یا برای ادبیات نوشته درس یک ادبیات +4درس اول دوم +3درس زبان فارسی بعد این مباحثو از قرابتو لغاتش تا تاریخ ادبیاتش گرفته کلا تو یه روز جمع کنین فردا صبحش ازمون بدین 
برای زبان و عربی هم همینطور 
ببین ما قرار نیست 100بزنیم قراره هرچیزی رو ب ماکزیمم حد توانمون برسونیم هیچکس صفر مطلق نیست خیلی از مباحث عمومی ب این روش زود جمع میشن و خونده میشن 
برای درسی مثه زیستم بنظر من اون فصلی ک میخونیم سوالای ازمونای قبلی رو حل کنیم این رو یادتون نره شما هر چقدر ک خودتون بخواین از خودتون کار میکشین 
مثلا اگر من الان بگم یکی از الان همه تستای الگو رو بزنه ممکنه بگه نمیشه امکان نداره مگه الان اول مهره من نمیتونم و خیلی حرفای منفی دیگه ولی اگر با این دید نگاه کنه ک از الان تا کنکور *n* روز فرصته و اگر این *n*روزو خوب بخونه حداقل وجدان خودش راحت تره و چرا همش بگه نمیشه شاید شد شاید تونست و بجای نظر خواهی از دیگران مسیر خودشو بره موفق تره
عادت ندارم بگم من این کارو میکنم یا من این راه رو رفتم اما ب همه کسایی ک میگن نمیشه و نمیتونم میگم *من* در یک هفته گذشته کل تستای تالیفی زیست دوم رو حل کردم و با اقاجانی و خط ویژه و متن کتاب درسی و تستای ازمونام سال دوم +1-3سوم +تیکه اول اسید و باز رو تست زدم و تمام تستای کنکور دینی سال دوم و پیش + تستای دینی ازمون گاج امسال رو حل کردم نکات همه اینا رو هم نوشتم مشتق هم از روی فیلمای الا دیدم و 3بار تستای سراسریشو حل کردم باز هم بگین نمیشه و نمیتونین ....*تونستن و نتونستن دست شماست* نمیگم کنکور رو 100میزنم اما میگم تا کنکور* تلاشمو میکنم* شاید شد چرا بگم از الان چون گذشته خوبی نداشتم الانم نمیشه هر شب که میرم بخوابم از خدا میخوام کمکم کنه اره من بنده بدی هستم ک فقط تو مشکلاتم یادش می افتم اما واقعا فقط خدا برام مونده فقط اونه ب حرفام گوش میده نمیدونم ته کنکور چی میشه اما تلاشمو براش میکنم و اصلا هم حرفای ناامید کننده بعضیا برام مهم نیست یه عکسی هست گذاشتمش پس زمینه گوشیم هر وقت میبینمش بهم انرژی میده اونم اینه :

----------


## -Sara-

> سلام بچه ها
> من تا حالا که یه ماه مونده به کنکور هیچی نخوندم
> معدل نهایی پارسالمم خیلی کم شده 
> تنها کاری که کردم اینه که دینی پیش رو تموم کردم
> ولی میخوام از همین امروز با قدرت شروع کنم 
> به نظرتون امیدی هست ؟؟
> من که خودم خیلی نگرانم 
> لطفا کمکم کنید.


..با پزشکی دریک ماه شروع کنید...
برنامش ۵هفته ایه از شنبه ک شروع کنید بهش میرسید.

----------


## ftm_mlh

منم تازه همین امروز شرو کردمو با قدرت ادامه میدم...ما تلاشمونو میکنیم شد شد نشد نشد...با این یه ماه خوندن ضرری نمیکنیم...بخونیم بهتره حداقلش اینه یه خورده رتبه مون ابرومندانه تر و قابل گفتنتر میشه...اصلا شایدم خیلی خوب شد و رفتیم قاطی دانشجوها....ن خودمزیستو حذفیدم چون میترسم ترکیبی بدنو کللن من زیستودیر یادمیگیرم...ولی عمومیا رو کامل با تست زردمیخونیم...از اختصاصیاهم واسه ریاضی ترکیبیا احتمال امار ماتریس انتگرال و تابع نمایی لگاریتی...واسه فیزیک گرماو4 تا فصل پیش2...واسه شیمی شیمی دوم به جز قصل 4 وپیش1 و 2سوم رومیخونم واسه اختصاصیا فقط تستای کنکور ومهم وعلامتدارای خود کتاب رومیزنم....مرورم ندارم امیدوارم تو یه ماه یادم نره و احتمالا نمیره...ازمونای سه روز یکبارم اگه شد بین روزا میزنم یا هم میزارم دو سه روز آخر خیلی سری کار میکنم....امیدوارم شمام موفق بشینداداچ :Y (576):  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## shadi55

> من نمیگم الان از صفر صفر میشه زیست 100زد اما میگم میشه وضع رو خیلی بهتر کرد ب خودم گفتم دیگه تو انجمن ننویسم اما همونطور ک حرفای بعضیا ب من انگیزه میده گفتم شاید حرفای منم ب چند نفر انگیزه بده .....راستش من خیلی تو درسا عقب بودم و هنوزم هستم اما الان وضع بهتری دارم
> کافیه بدونین برای هر درس چطور بخونین کمو بیش همه ازمون شرکت کردیم شاید خیلی جاها نرفتیم خیلی جاها دوتا یکی کردیم و  کلی دفترچه تو قفسه کتابها برا یادگاری گذاشتیم 
> 
> اما من یه پیشنهاد میدم برای من ک جواب داده
> بیاین یه نگاه ب بودجه بندی ازمونا بندازین مثلا ازمون گاج نوشته ازمون اول درس یک پیش + درس 1تا سه دوم ....کلا میشه 4درس روزی دوتا درسشو بخونین بعد دو روز قسمت معارف اون ازمونو از خودتون امتحان بگیرین قشنگ میفهمین کجاها رو بلد نیستین یادتون رفته 
> یا برای ادبیات نوشته درس یک ادبیات +4درس اول دوم +3درس زبان فارسی بعد این مباحثو از قرابتو لغاتش تا تاریخ ادبیاتش گرفته کلا تو یه روز جمع کنین فردا صبحش ازمون بدین 
> برای زبان و عربی هم همینطور 
> ببین ما قرار نیست 100بزنیم قراره هرچیزی رو ب ماکزیمم حد توانمون برسونیم هیچکس صفر مطلق نیست خیلی از مباحث عمومی ب این روش زود جمع میشن و خونده میشن 
> برای درسی مثه زیستم بنظر من اون فصلی ک میخونیم سوالای ازمونای قبلی رو حل کنیم این رو یادتون نره شما هر چقدر ک خودتون بخواین از خودتون کار میکشین 
> ...


 دوست خوبم انشاالله که هر رشته ای که میخوای قبول بشی
پستت رو که خوندم واقعا از ته دل گفتم خداکنه قبول بشه

----------


## -Sara-

> منم تازه همین امروز شرو کردمو با قدرت ادامه میدم...ما تلاشمونو میکنیم شد شد نشد نشد...با این یه ماه خوندن ضرری نمیکنیم...بخونیم بهتره حداقلش اینه یه خورده رتبه مون ابرومندانه تر و قابل گفتنتر میشه...اصلا شایدم خیلی خوب شد و رفتیم قاطی دانشجوها....ن خودمزیستو حذفیدم چون میترسم ترکیبی بدنو کللن من زیستودیر یادمیگیرم...ولی عمومیا رو کامل با تست زردمیخونیم...از اختصاصیاهم واسه ریاضی ترکیبیا احتمال امار ماتریس انتگرال و تابع نمایی لگاریتی...واسه فیزیک گرماو4 تا فصل پیش2...واسه شیمی شیمی دوم به جز قصل 4 وپیش1 و 2سوم رومیخونم واسه اختصاصیا فقط تستای کنکور ومهم وعلامتدارای خود کتاب رومیزنم....مرورم ندارم امیدوارم تو یه ماه یادم نره و احتمالا نمیره...ازمونای سه روز یکبارم اگه شد بین روزا میزنم یا هم میزارم دو سه روز آخر خیلی سری کار میکنم....امیدوارم شمام موفق بشینداداچ


زیست درس مهمیه خواهری..حذفش درست نیست ..حداقل تعدادی فصلای پرسوالا بخون...امیدوارم ک همینطوری باانرژی ادامه بدید و موفق بشید :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Amin ZD

این یه ماه بی شوخی طلاییه
من این ماهو خوندم سراسری اوردم ( خوندما... یعنی از صبح که پا میشدم تا شب که میخوابیدم یه کله میخوندم)
یکی از دوستان یه ماه مونده به کنکور تراز 7400 به بالا میاورد این ماهو کم خوند پردیس... (پردیس یعنی 200 میلیون تومن ضرر مالی)

----------


## Lara27

> این یه ماه بی شوخی طلاییه
> من این ماهو خوندم سراسری اوردم ( خوندما... یعنی از صبح که پا میشدم تا شب که میخوابیدم یه کله میخوندم)
> یکی از دوستان یه ماه مونده به کنکور تراز 7400 به بالا میاورد این ماهو کم خوند پردیس... (پردیس یعنی 200 میلیون تومن ضرر مالی)


یعنی قبلش نخونده بودید؟ :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Amin ZD

> یعنی قبلش نخونده بودید؟


شما خودتون در جریان بودین دیگه 
ماه های اخر رو من خوب خوندم ، نه فقط 1 ماه

----------


## Lara27

> شما خودتون در جریان بودین دیگه 
> ماه های اخر رو من خوب خوندم ، نه فقط 1 ماه


اره. اخه نوشتید این ماهو خوندید

----------


## Amin ZD

> اره. اخه نوشتید این ماهو خوندید


نوشتم این ماه از صبح تا شب بی وقفه

----------


## Black Swan

من یادمه سال اول کنکورم حدود ۱۷ روز مونده ب کنکور خوندم .. روزی شاید 5 ساعت
شدم ۱۶هزار منطقه ۱  :Yahoo (21): 
دیگه ۳۰ روز .. روزی ۱۸ساعت .. قطعا نتیجه خعلی بهتری میده
دروغم ندارم بگم .
جای تلف کردن وقتت اینجا .. برو شروع کن
جواب میده

----------


## hamed_habibi

اره ارزش داره ب شرطی ک بخونی..یعنی 16تیر ک کنکور دادی از 18تیر شروع کنی بری جلو تا دی درسارو ببندی..بعدشم تست تست تست


> من تمام تلاشم رو میکنم که امسال قبول شم.سنمون(19) یکیه و امسال سال چهارمیه که کنکور میدم و سربازی هم بنا به متن معافم 
> با این اوصاف و اینکه اگه امسال من بنا به هر دلیلی قبول نشم بنظرت ارزش این رو داره تو 20 سالگی یه بار دیگه کنکور بدم؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

ی بار برو تو بخش مصاحبه با رتبه های برترنوشته های سامان تارم رو بخون...این بنده خدا مشکل چشمی یا بینایی داشته 4سالی از درس دور بوده ی شهر دوریم بوده از اذر میخونه رتبه 600میشه...شاید خیلیم تو کنکور با تجربه نبوده..اما حالا تو فک کن یکسال وقت داری وخیلی تجربه...یادمه تو انجمن تا یپیک زد اذر ماه 94 همه گفتن نه نمیتونی نمیشه

----------


## sahelam

> من یادمه سال اول کنکورم حدود ۱۷ روز مونده ب کنکور خوندم .. روزی شاید 5 ساعت
> شدم ۱۶هزار منطقه ۱ 
> دیگه ۳۰ روز .. روزی ۱۸ساعت .. قطعا نتیجه خعلی بهتری میده
> دروغم ندارم بگم .
> جای تلف کردن وقتت اینجا .. برو شروع کن
> جواب میده


درسته ... وقت هس .. فقط امید و اراده میخواد :Yahoo (105):

----------


## amir22

> من یادمه سال اول کنکورم حدود ۱۷ روز مونده ب کنکور خوندم .. روزی شاید 5 ساعت
> شدم ۱۶هزار منطقه ۱ 
> دیگه ۳۰ روز .. روزی ۱۸ساعت .. قطعا نتیجه خعلی بهتری میده
> دروغم ندارم بگم .
> جای تلف کردن وقتت اینجا .. برو شروع کن
> جواب میده


پایه درسیتون قوی بود؟
چجوری با روزی 5 ساعت تو 17 روز 
16 هزار منطقه اوردید؟
تو 5 ساعت چی میخوندید؟
از صبح تا شب میخونم باز وقت کم میارم 
نمیدونم چجوری میشه با روزی 5 ساعت تو 17 روز
رتبه به این خوبی آورد 
شاید معدلتون هم تاثیر مثبت داشته

----------


## negar~

منم از دیروز شروع کردم :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (83): 
اگه کسی معتقده نمیشه همینجا اعلام کنه من در خدمتشم(هل من مبارز؟ :Yahoo (4):  ) :Yahoo (16):

----------


## سعیـد

کار نشد نداره

----------


## sahelam

> منم از دیروز شروع کردم
> اگه کسی معتقده نمیشه همینجا اعلام کنه من در خدمتشم(هل من مبارز؟ )


احتمالا از عربی شروع کردی :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (94): موفق باشی :Yahoo (83):

----------


## masome-alavi

الان مابگیم میشه تومیری میخونی؟ :Yahoo (21): 
بجایِ پست گذاشتن بشین حداقل عمومیاتوجمع کن

----------


## high.target

_ما شورع کردیم ایشالا که بشه 
حتما میشه..............._

----------


## Mariyana

میشه منم راهنمایی کنید
همومیام ادبیات 60 عربی 75 بالا دینی و زبانم 80 به بالا
و لی تخصیی خیلی وضعم خرابه چجوری بکشونم که از هر درس تخصصی 50 بزنم؟(مثلا فیزیک 40 ریاضی 50 شیمی 55 زیست 55 )

----------


## Dayi javad

*ولی جدی جدی اندازه ی واقعی یک ماه رو وقتی سربازی بهتر میفهمی !

وقتی تو شرایط فرار از یک زمان و موقعیت قرار میگیری میفهمی ک یک ساعت چه همس ! و چه همه کار میشه تو یک ساعت انجام داد!
اون موقع حتی یک دقیقه هم برات مهم میشه 


اما بر عکس!
وقتی از رسیدن ب یک روز و یک تاریخ مشخص ترس داشته باشی

ساعت ها برات میشن دقیقه ! تو یک ساعت ک هیچ تو یک روزشم هیچکار نمیتونی بکنی

چون باور کردی ک این مدت یک زمان کم و محدود و به زودی تموم میشه و همین باعث میشه ک فکرت بیشتر ب زمانی باش ک در اختیار داری نه ب کاری ک میخوای تو این مدت انجام بدی

1 ماه نه کم نه زیاد ! 

این یک ماه میگذره !

شما میتونید این یک ماهو مثل تمام سال ها و ماه های گذشته سپری کنید ! 
یا اینکه میتونید از اینجا ب بعد تو یک ماه کاری کنی ک بیشتر قدر زمان و تایمی ک در اختیار داری رو بفهمی ( تا آخر عمرت )*

----------


## sahelam

> میشه منم راهنمایی کنید
> همومیام ادبیات 60 عربی 75 بالا دینی و زبانم 80 به بالا
> و لی تخصیی خیلی وضعم خرابه چجوری بکشونم که از هر درس تخصصی 50 بزنم؟(مثلا فیزیک 40 ریاضی 50 شیمی 55 زیست 55 )


شیمی از الا فیلم اقا جانی رو ببین پشت سرش کلا تست سراسری بزن . زیست هر روز بخون . پیش دو قطعا . دوم و 5 فصل اول سوم و 11 . ریاضی امار احتمال مقاطع مخروطی لگاریتم ماتریس فیزیک هم نور پیش دو فشار و چگالی و گرما و قانون گاز ها . موفق باشی :Yahoo (83):

----------


## ponyo

سلام  :Yahoo (21):  من تا 24م تموم میکنم همه درسارو. شیمی و زیست کامل. فیزیک سینماتیک و دینامیک حذف فقط. ریاضیم تا 50 درصد میخونم. تا 28ومم تست فشرده میزنم. قبلشم ینی میزنم اما تو 4 روز فقطو فقط تست. بعدشم هر روز جامع. سال دوممه و 0 نیسم اما نیاز دارم یدور خونده شه همش. چون از دی به بعد تقریبا ول کرده بودم و پراکنده میخوندم. ترازمم به نسبت بالا بود  تو گزینه دو 8700 .و نسبتا پایم خونه. اما میترسم دندون پزشکی قبول نشم.. میترسم حقم نباشه.. میترسم جواب نده. با اینکه میبینم میرسم با برنامم و 0 نیسممم اما چون کسی نتونس با این مدت ترس ورم میداره . هی میخام بگم تلاشمو میکنم هرچی شد. اما وقت خوندن مغزمو میخوره  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## konkoorhani

بچه ها تو رو خدا فکری منفی رو از خودتون دور کنید به خدا یه ماه فرصت خیلی خوب و زیادیه

----------


## fafa.Mmr

کُن کور: یعنی آدم های هجده -نوزده ساله را از زندگی کور کن 
و زندگی شان را محدود کنی به دویست و سی وپنج تست ناقابل ...!
امّا کسی نمی فهمد در میان ریاضی و فیزیک آنچه قابل است تویی؛ تویی که بِیُمنِهِ رُزِقَ الوَری ...
چه فایده که دینی را صد بزنیم و نمازمان بی حس نیاز باشد؟‌
عربی را محدود کنیم به تست و قرآن را هم به طاقچه ی قدیمی خانه مادربزرگ ..!!
اسمش را دُرست گذاشته اند: کُن کور !
مولای من ؛
کاش ! تو را مثل درس های کُن کور، آن قدر مرور می کردیم تا باورمان می شد خواهی آمد😔

----------


## magicboy

بذارین منم روحیه بدم
والا منم 3 روزه خوندم سنجش 5 خرداد زیستو بالای 80 زدم
البته تو اون سه روز زیست نخوندم اصن
از پارسال خونده بودم خو=))
جان؟! ببندم؟ چشم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sahelam

> بذارین منم روحیه بدم
> والا منم 3 روزه خوندم سنجش 5 خرداد زیستو بالای 80 زدم
> البته تو اون سه روز زیست نخوندم اصن
> از پارسال خونده بودم خو=))
> جان؟! ببندم؟ چشم


یعنی واقعا ممنون بابت روحیه :Yahoo (94):

----------


## sahelam

> سلام  من تا 24م تموم میکنم همه درسارو. شیمی و زیست کامل. فیزیک سینماتیک و دینامیک حذف فقط. ریاضیم تا 50 درصد میخونم. تا 28ومم تست فشرده میزنم. قبلشم ینی میزنم اما تو 4 روز فقطو فقط تست. بعدشم هر روز جامع. سال دوممه و 0 نیسم اما نیاز دارم یدور خونده شه همش. چون از دی به بعد تقریبا ول کرده بودم و پراکنده میخوندم. ترازمم به نسبت بالا بود  تو گزینه دو 8700 .و نسبتا پایم خونه. اما میترسم دندون پزشکی قبول نشم.. میترسم حقم نباشه.. میترسم جواب نده. با اینکه میبینم میرسم با برنامم و 0 نیسممم اما چون کسی نتونس با این مدت ترس ورم میداره . هی میخام بگم تلاشمو میکنم هرچی شد. اما وقت خوندن مغزمو میخوره


به موفقیتت فکر کن و محکم بخون .. موفق باشی :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Golabetoon

سلام
من يه مشكلي با زيست دارم 
هرچي ميخونم حس ميكنم قبليارو فراموش ميكنم 
اونقدر امروز از اين قضيه ناراحت بودم كه كلا درس نخوندم امروز😞

----------


## sahelam

> سلام
> من يه مشكلي با زيست دارم 
> هرچي ميخونم حس ميكنم قبليارو فراموش ميكنم 
> اونقدر امروز از اين قضيه ناراحت بودم كه كلا درس نخوندم امروز������


بعد سه روز اون قسمتی که خوندی تستاشو بزنی میبینی که همش یادته و انرژی میگیری . الان هرچی نزدیک تر میشیم این حس مضاعف تر میشه . سعی کن فکر نکنی . فقط بخون :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Golabetoon

مرسيي

----------


## mahdi7798

تا 19خرداد چند تا مبحثی که مشکل جدی دارم  رو با تست تقویت می کنم+هر روز یه جامع زیست و عمومی+دوباره زدن تستای 90تا95 ریاضی وفیزیک
بعدشم سه روز یه بار....دیگه هر چی خدا بخاد.....من که زورمو می زنم

----------


## Black Swan

> پایه درسیتون قوی بود؟
> چجوری با روزی 5 ساعت تو 17 روز 
> 16 هزار منطقه اوردید؟
> تو 5 ساعت چی میخوندید؟
> از صبح تا شب میخونم باز وقت کم میارم 
> نمیدونم چجوری میشه با روزی 5 ساعت تو 17 روز
> رتبه به این خوبی آورد 
> شاید معدلتون هم تاثیر مثبت داشته


زبان و قرایتم خوب بود
عربیمم یه دی وی دی گاج گرفتم .. از منفی اومد روی حدود ۴۰ فک میکنم
درست یادم نمیاد

روی دینی و زیست و ادبیات ( زبان فارسی + تاریخ ادبیات + لغت ) کار کردم ..
شیمی دوم و پیش ۲

همچینم درصدای درخشان نداشتم .. ولی خب تو اون زمان خوب بود

البته الان نمیدونم چقد سختتر شده .. اینی ک‌من میگم حرف کنکور ۹۳عه
و خب نخوام دروغ بگم من ی کوچوووولو سرعت یاد گیریم .. یا شاید خوندنم بهتره 

ولی جدای بحث من .. الان وقت هست میشه ی کاریش کرد فقط نباید قیمه هارو بریزین تو ماستا ... باید بدونین چیکار قراره انجام بدین .. بلاتکلیفی (:/) خوب نیست

----------


## Black Swan

معدلم ۱۷ و ۳۰ بود

----------


## _Fateme_

ببین همه تلاشتو بکن همهههههه 
من که تا ۷ ساعت به زور و هزارتا سردرد میخوندم تا الان ۱۰ ساعت اینا خوندم حالا بازم وقت دارم به ۱۴ اینا برسونم خودم هنگم 
انگار ماها تازه موتورمون تو سختی و فشردگی روشن میشه فقط حواست باشه فقط نخونننن تست خیلی مهم تره منظورم اینه به خوندن درسنلمه اتکا نکن 
خدایا کمکم کن من که دارم تلاشمو میکنم شکر
موفق باشیم همگی

----------


## amir22

> برنامه رایگان تضمینی آمادگی برای کنکور برای روزهای باقیمانده( برنامه کامل تا یک روز مانده به کنکور ) 
> با سلام 
> برای دوستان تجربی با اراده که قصد دارند شاخ غول کنکور را بشکنند و توان روزانه 16 ساعت مطالعه را دارند برنامه رایگانی تهیه کرده ام که متاسفانه امکان پیوست در انجمن ممکن نیست دوستانی که قصد دارنداین برنامه را دریافت کنن فقط امروز فرصت دارند تا به ایمیل من masomzadeh50@yahoo.com پیام بدهند تا برنامه را برایشان ارسال کنم چون تا پایان کنکور نمی توانم به اینترنت و انجمن سر بزنم .این برنامه در 4 فاز آموزش و مرور- جمع بندی دروس عمومی- جمع بندی دروس اختصاصی + آزمون های شبیه سازی دروس عمومی همراه با رفع اشکال و تورق سریع تشکیل شده است. برنامه کامل تر برای دوستانی که قبلا پیام به ایمیل من فرستاده بودند ارسال گردید. موفق باشید


برنامتون خیلی فشردس؟
البته من مطالعه تا 19 ساعت در روز هم در نظر گرفتم
ولی چون مدت زیادی نیست شروع کردم ساعتم
پایین 
مثلا برا یه فصله زیست 6 ساعت وقت میزارم 
کلا این برنامه رو قبلا اجرا کردید 
یعنی میخوام ببینم تضمینی بودنش بر چه اساسیه
قبلا به برنامه از قلمچی دیدم برا هر درسی 
1و نیم ساعت وقت گذاشته بود که به نظرم 
ساعت مطالعش کوتاه بود
به هرحال ممنون میشم در مورد برنامتون 
اگر توضیح بدید که چجوری طراحی کردید 
مرسی

----------


## سعیـد

میگه بعد از 1 و نیم باید فقط درستو عوض کنی که هنگ نکنی

----------


## Wild Rose

> برنامتون خیلی فشردس؟
> البته من مطالعه تا 19 ساعت در روز هم در نظر گرفتم
> ولی چون مدت زیادی نیست شروع کردم ساعتم
> پایین 
> مثلا برا یه فصله زیست 6 ساعت وقت میزارم 
> کلا این برنامه رو قبلا اجرا کردید 
> یعنی میخوام ببینم تضمینی بودنش بر چه اساسیه
> قبلا به برنامه از قلمچی دیدم برا هر درسی 
> 1و نیم ساعت وقت گذاشته بود که به نظرم 
> ...


من ازش گرفتم..
دو روزه دارم اجرا میکنم...
راضیم...به نظر میاد که نتیجه ی خوبی بده..
یکم سنگینه...روزی ۱۶ ساعت تقریبا میشه..
اما چون کامله ... مخصوصا اینکه کل عمومی ها کامل خونده میشن..! به نظرم نتیجه ایده آلی میده!!
ضمن اینکه مرور و دوره و تست زنی هم زیاد داره...
خیلی خوبه..

----------


## Dr.med96

> برنامتون خیلی فشردس؟
> البته من مطالعه تا 19 ساعت در روز هم در نظر گرفتم
> ولی چون مدت زیادی نیست شروع کردم ساعتم
> پایین 
> مثلا برا یه فصله زیست 6 ساعت وقت میزارم 
> کلا این برنامه رو قبلا اجرا کردید 
> یعنی میخوام ببینم تضمینی بودنش بر چه اساسیه
> قبلا به برنامه از قلمچی دیدم برا هر درسی 
> 1و نیم ساعت وقت گذاشته بود که به نظرم 
> ...


شما نمیخوابی یا ناهار شام نمیخوری؟

----------


## tear_goddess

5 هفته دیگه کنکوره ؟؟؟ :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (20): 
نمیدونم من چرا هر چی میخونم حس میکنم 0 م  :Yahoo (21): 
راستی چرا آلا خرابه ؟؟؟

----------


## Asal97

> 5 هفته دیگه کنکوره ؟؟؟
> نمیدونم من چرا هر چی میخونم حس میکنم 0 م 
> راستی چرا آلا خرابه ؟؟؟


 :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117): 
مثل این ک مشکلی پیش اومده و تیم فنی دارن روش کار می کنن...

----------


## sahelam

> 5 هفته دیگه کنکوره ؟؟؟
> نمیدونم من چرا هر چی میخونم حس میکنم 0 م 
> راستی چرا آلا خرابه ؟؟؟


واقعا چرا خرابه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟من از برنامه عربیم عقب موندم دیروز تا حالا :Yahoo (19):

----------


## amir22

> شما نمیخوابی یا ناهار شام نمیخوری؟


خواب + کارهای روزانه حداکثر 5 ساعت

----------


## sahelam

> خواب + کارهای روزانه حداکثر 5 ساعت


من یکم با خواب مشکل دارم ... شبا بیدار میمونم میخونما ولی هر دو ساعت نیم ساعتش خوابم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## amir22

من که الان یه 5 ماهی هست که به شب کامل نخوابیدم شاید شبی 2 تا 3 ساعت 
بیشتر روز میخوابم 
شب بین ساعت 12 تا 3 خیلی خوبه آدم بخوابه 
روز هم 1 ساعت بین دروس 
4 ساعت خواب کافیه

----------


## sahelam

> من که الان یه 5 ماهی هست که به شب کامل نخوابیدم شاید شبی 2 تا 3 ساعت 
> بیشتر روز میخوابم 
> شب بین ساعت 12 تا 3 خیلی خوبه آدم بخوابه 
> روز هم 1 ساعت بین دروس 
> 4 ساعت خواب کافیه


مرسی موفق باشی :Yahoo (105):

----------

